# A+ Slingshots, the PS-2



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Hello,

I've bought a PS-2 in multiplex. Stain colour was the 'early american'.

http://postimage.org/image/2pk6yjz6s/

The slingshot itself felt very comfortable in the hand! With a good stain effect and a quality finish to the frame. A very beautiful frame with the multiplex showing nicely equal sanwiched layers of wood.

Bands are well tied and all knots superglued. Those 30mm single tapered Theraband gold bands have plenty of power to offer. I've shot a few marbles and 10mm lead, just feel right with a good punch\perforation to my steel cans. The pouch is just amazing, I would not hesitate to load it up with an 1" rock if I needed too! Feel soft and strong with a good grip on the outside due to the grippy finish on the leather.

I've also purchased a couple of bandsets from A+ slingshots, Those magnum bands are a power house, well tied and they came with a set of black ties which has work a treat so far!

I also bought a tubular kit conversion, again the design just caught me and those were well tied as well. Strong feel which will last at least several hundred shots. This can set up can be re-used and tube replaced when damaged.

Customer service is top notch in my book! All emails answered quickly and orders were shipped as described and on special request. Thumb up! No problem with custom shipped as a 'Handicraft'.

A nice range individually price which in my opinion is a very good price considering the quality of work and design you get for the money!

Also the shipping is affordable, honestly price! It came in a nice strong padded 'plastic bubble mailer' and to top it all for that good price you get a tracking number! Can't fault that!

A happy customer!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

There cannot be too many positive reviews of the A+ stuff. It is top of the line if you need a serious slingshot. Good stuff.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

good service is just as important as the product


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I couldn't put my PS2 down for weeks after I got it.

Also the supplied bands lasted around 800 shots.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

go A+ ..... top of the shop service and product...


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

> A happy customer!


I really am glad to hear that Jack!!! Made my day!!








BTW... one little clarification....My band ties are locked and finished with* clear fingernail lacquer*. Early in my business I did use super glue, but I quickly changed because I found it did effect the rubber, but fingernail polish does not. 
Have a blessed day!
Perry


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Cheers Perry.


----------

